# First plog: Eldar army



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

Greetings! This is my first plog and it will be about my first Eldars. I've been painting CSM for a couple of years and I want to do something new, and have the army made for playing with. I recently bought them so you can follow me from the very start . Im here to learn so give me a lot of criticism and tips.k:

Here is a quick list of what I have planned:
10 Dire Avengers
5 Rangers
6 Harlequins
6 Howling Banshees
1 Farseer
3 Warlocks
1 Fire Prism/Night Spinner

I was a little worried about ordering so much Finecast (all but DA and Fire Prism), never had it before, but it turned out alright. The big surprise was that the only defected one was the Fire Prism. Unfortunately my four guardians(test subjects) didn't come but I will just start anyway.

Here is how far I've gotten on my first two rangers. I chose to give one a haircut and make my first hood in green stuff, except i tested one before i made it on the actual model. I don't want two guys all alone in the whole army with no helm, but a hood will do. I must say that it felt weird starting to cut and convert my first Finecast Enjoy!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

good start the hoods are well done with GS the colours almost seem bleached of some of its colour i dont know whether its the photo or just how you painted it is the army going to be black and white? anyway itll be good to see them progress


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, although i only made one of the hoods, the bad looking one . The scheme is basically white, green gems, black and some purple. Since I have so many aspects I don't think it matters that just white is pretty boring. The robes are drybrushed on edges with white and they have some green spots which you can't see very well on the pic. I will aim to have better pics, at least on finished models.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the new hood looks good! Its not quite as delicate as the original on the other model, but that's fine especially for beginner greenstuffing.

The paint job leaves something to be desired though. These guys look like you are trying to paint Eldar the same way you paint Chaos Marines, and that doesn't usually work. The detail and geometry of Eldar models aren't as forgiving to loose dry brushing, and vague shadowy areas.

I'd recommend using a white prime coat and painting these guys with a lighter more delicate palette. When working over a white base the typical procedure is: base colors, highlights, wash/shades, re-highlight(s). If you want to stick to a dark primer coat and build up to your highlights (which is my preferred method, I've been painting chaos marines since the early 90's) you need to thin your paints down a bit, stop drybrushing - it creates too much surface texture, build up sequentially through your colors, and be a lot tidier about where your paint is going.

Right now you have a 3 color scheme which I don't think is really working for you. Partly, because your edges are pretty fuzzy, and there isn't a lot of definition. And also because there is a lot of detail you aren't addressing on the back packs, weapons, and armor detailing. Besides, there is so much contrast between the white and black areas that almost all the other detail, painted or not, gets obscured.


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

Thank you for your advices, Kreuger. I will keep them in mind. There won't be this much dark colours, but I wanted these rangers to have black-greenish robes so they don't stick out very much. I wasn't going to drybrush the edges at first but it just kind of happend, it might just be the chaos gods controlling me:wink: . 

I have already repainted some parts of the robe, I might as well do the edges too. There will ofcourse be a lot more colours on them, they are after all not even half-done. I know it just an excuse but they do look worse on picture, especially the white, hope to get that fixed.

I hope my the upcoming(soon) pictures will be more satisfying and that I will hear more of your oppinions. Stay tuned.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I really like your colour scheme. I think you're absolutely right, if you're going with a lot of different aspects then the only way to make the Guardians etc stand out is to go plain with them. In fact you've got me thinking about how I want to paint my own Guardians!

I really like the hoods, fab work with the GS, I'm going to have to look into having a go at that myself. Keep it up man, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

Yesterday I finished the two rangers. Just the base left but I will save it untill I have started painting my terrain so they match. The white still looks bad on pics, not that it is perfect in reality but still... Next time I will prime them white, I thought it would be less work since like 90% is black but it is probably worth it. Once again, thank you for advices, Kreuger.

I think i will do some Dire Avengers next, I might even finish a couple since I have a short schoolweek. I need to get most stuff assembled so I can at least play with it. I usually don't paint more than two or three, so the painting can take as long as it wants.


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

Thank you too Digg40k! I forgot to write it...


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

*Fire Prism/Night Spinner*

So... It's been more than a month since I wrote that I would get some Dire Avengers done. It is not that I am hiding them, I've just been lazy. First I ran out of glue and then the will  to get them finished, didn't even get them sprayed.

Anyway... I recently got a new (none-defect) Fire Prism from Wayland, no problems at all. I just couldn't keep my hands away:biggrin:, so I put the Dire Avengers aside for now. Im currently magnetising the Prism Cannon just like the Doom Weaver to the right. The shuriken weapons are also magnetised, I heightened, and magnetised, the piece that the tower is on with plasticard so that it can actually spin 360(why couldn't it already?)

I don't know what I should do about weathering, or if I should. It is plastic so I can't do rust, and It restores itself over time so it can't be old damages. Don't know about just dirt. Got any tips?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Great to see another Eldar PLOG! The Rangers turned out very good and I'm waiting eagerly to se how you pull of the Fire Prism/Night Spinner 

+rep!


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

Thank you for your post and rep ofcourse, Mourice. I've been taking a look at your plog too, nice stuff. I like the Wave Serpent.

Here's some new pics. The main-hull (or whatever you call it) is basically finished. Only needs some cleaning up, I think.
View attachment 959936353


So are the pilots, btw it turns out you can rarely see anything of the inside of the cockpits, no matter how much time you spend painting it :laugh:, once you put the arms in place. I should have checked that first.
View attachment 959936354


Also, I finally figured out how to put the pictures in the right places :yahoo:


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

More pics. I was very satisfied with pretty much all the green effects and the weapons. As you can see there is still some cleaning to do on the blacklining and stuff. Won't have much time next week, but I think I will be finished soon after that.
View attachment 959936493


View attachment 959936494


View attachment 959936495


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

*Fire Prism/Night Spinner finaly finished!*

The Fire Prism is finaly finished and I am very satisfied with it, especially the color scheme on it. It was bothering me laying there unfinished, but now I can clean the desk and start on something new in a while.
View attachment 959936744
View attachment 959936745
View attachment 959936746

View attachment 959936748
View attachment 959936749​


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic! I love the clean smooth quality on your night spinner/fire prism, and I understand how hard it is to acheive! +Rep


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The prism/spinner came out great. You managed to make the white very smooth and tidy. Not an easy task! +rep!

Edit: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 95scythes again."


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I've found white to be the hardest colour to paint well, just a bit easier then black, i'm impressed


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot, all of you! It makes the little extra effort feel much more worth it when you get good responses from others too.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

It´s a great looking model you have there, the contrast on the white and red are great, I just have a small tiny complaint.. The green in the weapons look a little bit dull, I think they could benefit from some highlights. Other then that, beautiful work


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

Thanks. I am sure you are right about highlighting the weapons, it would probably bring out the color more. Good critique. I don't know if I would dare to change it now though, if it was still unfinished I would probably go for it, but it they actually turned out better than what I expected.


----------

